# Members changing user names?????????????????



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me who the fck is who now???

I've read a few comments where people reply to a member and call them by a different username (one which I know, but I don't recognise the new name of the user they have replied to).

It confuses the hell out of me.

Why are people doing this? Whats the point??

People are commenting or replying to me and I think I don't know them, yet later it turns out its been someone I've been speaking to for years :crying:

This is actually spoiling my enjoyment of the board as I don't know who the hell I am talking to these days.

@Lorian or @Katy , is this really a good idea....??


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Im scoob nice to meet u Zara x


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well you dont really know who you are talking to anyways - do you ??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Im scoob nice to meet u Zara x


LOL seedy scooby.

Should be a sub name, like on Facebook, Peter smith (was holmes) etc.....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hya Zara, I've recently changed my username. Didn't like the old one. I've left the old username under my new one so people still know who I am.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm guilty of this, changed twice! Sad thing is I can remember what most regular members previous usernames were, except for Uhan, can't remember what he changed to...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

vetran on ukm.testerone muscle,pscarbs muscle chat,muscle talk and ugm although on plenty of fish i am known as toxic toffee lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah dont worry so much Zara pet, I'm getting a bit forgetful myself too as I'm gettin on a bit.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> @Lorian or @Katy , is this really a good idea....??


I believe that every member has the right to change their username. The majority of members change their name to maintain privacy e.g. so that people in their personal or professional lives don't recognise them on here. Some people like a change and some people's names give the wrong impression or are too similar to anothher member etc.

It can be confusing I agree, but then it's down to the member who changed their name to let others know.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

My previous names were: Milky, Mars, Ausbuilt, Hackskii, DTLV. I just go by Rectus now.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

If you change your username does it change it on posts you've already made or do they stay the same?

So if i was to change my username and Google my old one would posts still come up?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im still good old ME X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If you change your username does it change it on posts you've already made or do they stay the same?
> 
> So if i was to change my username and Google my old one would posts still come up?


It changes the name on all posts and quoted posts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The thing that gets me is when people have a username and then put their real name at the end of every post :confused1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I changed my username a few weeks after joining as I googled it and there was a profile on a swingers website and also a profile on some sort of national bird watching forum, I need to keep a certain level of street cred and associating myself with bird watchers just wasn't on!

(Truth)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I changed mine - might even change it again lol, y not?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I changed mine - might even change it again lol, y not?


Well, one reason why not is that I'm getting a little tired of mulitple name change requests that are just for the sake of it!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> It changes the name on all posts and quoted posts


Ouuuuu i like the sound of that as i don't want this board coming up,you'll be hearing about this in the near future,thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I changed mine - might even change it again lol, y not?


change it to `cnut` its what we all know you as 

only reason i changed mine is its kinda hard to hide my name when i got videos with people shouting it :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I was called gymgym but changed my name when MI5 found out there was a trained killer posting his memoirs on a public forum


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I changed mine - might even change it again lol, y not?


FatManStan right? I remember reading some old posts when doing some research on something and that name kept coming up. Talking of Fat, where's Fat?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ouuuuu i like the sound of that as i don't want this board coming up,you'll be hearing about this in the near future,thank you


It takes a while though for the old name to stop coming up via google due to it being cached. So the old username does't disappear from the net until the new version is cached.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

How do you change your user name? I have tried but couldn't find it in settings, I'm not changing name just adding a couple of numbers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

haza said:


> How do you change your user name? I have tried but couldn't find it in settings, I'm not changing name just adding a couple of numbers


Only Lorian and I can do it and given that he takes forever to reply it's best to contact me


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Katy said:


> Only Lorian and I can do it and given that he takes forever to reply it's best to contact me


Ok Katy thanks, will do that


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I get more confused when people change their ava.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

can i change mine to "ivegotamassivedingledangle" ???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> can i change mine to "ivegotamassivedingledangle" ???


No need mate we all know you have!!!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Talking of changed avas, Bloody hell Katy:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well, one reason why not is that I'm getting a little tired of mulitple name change requests that are just for the sake of it!!!


I have only changed mine once lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, one reason why not is that I'm getting a little tired of mulitple name change requests that are just for the sake of it!!!


if you pass name changing duties to Zara it will stop her from getting confused


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Il be asking Katy to change my name soon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Talking of changed avas, Bloody hell Katy:whistling:


Awww, thank you :blush: I'm getting there  Willl be modelling soon!



Fatstuff said:


> I have only changed mine once lol


I know you have, but there are many other members who decide 'hey, I fancy a change', lets hassle Katy...it's not like she has anything better to do!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> It changes the name on all posts and quoted posts


For some reason I thought that quoted posts retained the original username.

Could be wrong though... and now I can't think of anyone with a recent name change to check.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ you are correct Lorian, all my old quoted posts still have my old username in the quote.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> For some reason I thought that quoted posts retained the original username.
> 
> Could be wrong though... and now I can't think of anyone with a recent name change to check.


Ooops, my bad :whistling:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ooops, my bad :whistling:


Now old members whom changed their usernames for reasons of anonymity, can start to panic again lol, nice one Lorian! Sometimes ignorance is bliss :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Now old members whom changed their usernames for reasons of anonymity, can start to panic again lol, nice one Lorian! Sometimes ignorance is bliss :lol:


I actually don't think I've told anyone that when they've changed their names...this was a minor and rare lapse of using my brain!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I changed mine - might even change it again lol, y not?


I can't remember your old name, nor that of various other ppl I talk to a lot who have changed theres.

I remember events and who was involved... but I don't associate that with the persons new user name as I forget they used to be that person...

Sometimes I find myself being pretty ambivalent or non connective with someone as I don't think I know them and in actual fact I've been talking to them for years :blink:



Breda said:


> if you pass name changing duties to Zara it will stop her from getting confused


lol.... I think you over estimate my cognitive abilities Breda.... I'm blonde remember


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can't remember your old name, nor that of various other ppl I talk to a lot who have changed theres.
> 
> I remember events and who was involved... but I don't associate that with the persons new user name as I forget they used to be that person...
> 
> ...


I've done that. On the odd occasion I've had a PM from someone who's being all pally and I think 'hmm, do I now this person?'. I'm sure in the past I've come across as a tad aloof until I realise who they are! :laugh:


----------

